
Computational Fairy Tales - ColinWright
http://computationaltales.blogspot.com/p/posts-by-topic.html
======
lubutu
Some of these stories are really enjoyable. They remind me of the tales told
by the Young Lady's Primer in Neal Stephenson's "The Diamond Age". I wonder
how plausible it would be to write an entire book with a long and colourful
tale of wizards and dragons, only to end, "and now you're a computer
scientist!"

~~~
mfbraun1223
My thoughts immediately went to Stephenson. Quite a good job by the blogger.
Nell, in the primer, is able to eventually delve deeper into more technically
dry and intensive material. In your FAQ you mention the site is only meant to
cover topics at a higher level of understanding. In the long term it would be
interesting (although undoubtedly difficult, and perhaps even against the
writer's intent) to try this story telling at a more technically intense
level.

------
TeMPOraL
Nothing about recursion? :(.

"Gödel, Escher, Bach" has some nice stories about it.

